# Mossy oak



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know, I now have Mossy Oak in the store. I don't have tons, but my first order came in today. T-shirts ( long & short sleeve ) two patterns. Cargo pants ( two different patterns ). I am going to see how these items sale, and then determine what is going to be most popular. Right now, I think my prices are going to be competetive. But I guess I will have to wait and see what the customers say.


----------

